# eye of the beholder makeup kit



## john (Aug 9, 2004)

Hi - I was wondering if anyone has seen a kit for the makeup used in the Twilight Zone episode Eye of The Beholder. I can't find a pic of it, but here is a toy that gives you the idea

http://www.twilightzone.org/images/main/intrface/fig_eye2.jpg

Thanks - John


----------



## john (Aug 9, 2004)

Found a pic from the episode itself

http://www.zona40.com.ar/imagenes/sceen/eye.jpg


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Hiya!!

I found SOMETHING as to what you were looking for, dunno if its the right thing though..

http://www.easleys.com/browseproducts/Pig-Face.HTML


That kind of makeup is very hard to find!! GL on finding it though!!


----------



## john (Aug 9, 2004)

Thanks - Not quite what I was looking for. I may have to create the makeup myself. I've been wanting to get into latex makeup kits this year. Guess this is my chance.
BTW - that link is a little disurbing.


----------

